

Tell HN: We just launched Stre.am for Android - _jmar777

Hey HN! Longtime lurker, occasional poster here. I just wanted to share that today my team launched Stre.am for Android, a mobile video broadcast app with an emphasis on simplicity.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.sparc.stream<p>We&#x27;re eager to have as many eyeballs on the new app with as much feedback as possible (with mostly obvious ulterior motive of maybe reaching the &quot;Top New Free Android Apps&quot; category in the Play store...).<p>Happy to answer any questions about the app itself or the technology we used to build it (primarily Node.js+Express, Java+Play and Scala+Akka on the backend, and native development for the mobile clients).<p>The app itself is designed to be as self-explanatory as possible, but the general idea is to sign up, hit the green record button, and your video shows up on stre.am with minimal delay.  Thanks for reading!
======
afaqurk
clickable link :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sparc.stre...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sparc.stream)

~~~
_jmar777
Thanks, didn't realize when I posted it that urls aren't linkified in
submission text.

------
kayhi
You may want to put this under the Show Category

~~~
_jmar777
Thanks - do you think it's best to repost as such?

